
Airbnb plans public listing in 2020 - napoleond
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-airbnb-ipo/airbnb-plans-public-listing-in-2020-idUSKBN1W41Z7
======
malandrew
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21016724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21016724)

------
MuffinFlavored
Unload while you can I guess, right?

How many US cities/states/landlords no longer allow their properties to be
used for Airbnb?

~~~
thsowers
A fair number, but this often doesn't stop people from ignoring this rule,
listing their properties under hidden addresses etc. I would say 90%+ of the
AirBnBs I've stayed at are in buildings that have banned them (especially in
large cities, like Toronto)

~~~
MuffinFlavored
That sounds like a pretty bad foundation for a business model to me.

